# logiciel espion gratuit sur iPhone 7 sans jailbreak



## &é"'(§è!çà (22 Mai 2017)

Bonjour

Mon enfant sera dans un établissement loin de la maison et je recherche un logiciel gratuit à installer sur son iPhone 7 sans devoir le jailbreaker.
Je ne recherche pas à lire ses messages ou écouter ses appels, je veux juste pouvoir le localiser.
Merci à vous de m'aider.

La maman


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mai 2017)

Salut 

Tu as vu ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/explore/find-my-iphone-ipad-mac-watch


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2017)

&é"'(§è!çà est un drôle de pseudo, tu recherches l'anonymat ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu as vu ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/explore/find-my-iphone-ipad-mac-watch



Pas mieux


----------

